# Dudas instalar Gentoo en Disco Duro USB

## elsdello

Buenas a todos,

hacia bastante tiempo que no escribia porque todo funcionaba perfectamente, pero me he comprado un portatil nuevo, un hp i7 con una grafica NVIDIA!

Bueno el problema es que solo viene con un disco duro de 500GB y necesito el windows mas que nada porque me gusta jugar, y aparte de steam pocos juegos hay de GNU/Linux.

Al instalar juegos pues 500GB no son muchos, ya que muchos juegos te ocupan 20GB o más, asi que mi idea es que al tener un disco duro de 1TB usb, instalar gentoo en ese disco duro y arrancarlo usando la opcion de la BIOS de arrancar desde usb.

Tengo una idea general de como tengo que hacerlo, pero antes de cagarla mucho prefiero compartir con vosotros los pasos y que me asesoreis.

Supongo que el disco duro interno lo detectara como sda y el usb como sdb suponiendo eso tengo que hacer todos los pasos de la guia pero haciendo los comandos con sdb.

Luego la duda es con el grub, que yo quiero que me lo instale en el disco duro usb y que si no le doy que quiero arrancar des de ese disco duro que ni me salga el grub.

Asi que supongo que tengo que instalar el grub tambien en sdb y que asi ya funciona como yo quiero que funcione.

Otra cosa que queria comentar es si vosotros creeis que con un USB 3.0 va a funcionar bien, o si va a ir lento?

Ademas si no voy equivocado si se el hardware que hay en el portatil podria montar todo el sistema desde otro ordenador para no tener miedo a cargarme el MBR original del portatil verdad?

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y consejos.

Un saludo.

----------

## tuxtor

Hola hace tiempo hice una instalación de ese tipo, entonces te contesto entre lineas

 *Quote:*   

> Supongo que el disco duro interno lo detectara como sda y el usb como sdb suponiendo eso tengo que hacer todos los pasos de la guia pero haciendo los comandos con sdb. 

 

Esto sucedera si y solo si cambias solo el orden de arranque y no el orden de los discos (que no son lo mismo) de lo contrario puedes terminar con un sda apuntando al usb y un sdb apuntando a tu disco fisico, ojo con eso

 *Quote:*   

> Luego la duda es con el grub, que yo quiero que me lo instale en el disco duro usb y que si no le doy que quiero arrancar des de ese disco duro que ni me salga el grub. 

 

Totalmente de acuerdo, asi funciona

 *Quote:*   

> Otra cosa que queria comentar es si vosotros creeis que con un USB 3.0 va a funcionar bien, o si va a ir lento

 

Pues no va a ser lo mas lento del mundo pero si lo comparas con una conexion SATA hay mucha diferencia, de hecho por eso algunos discos duros externos tienen la opcion de conectarse a un external SATA

 *Quote:*   

> Ademas si no voy equivocado si se el hardware que hay en el portatil podria montar todo el sistema desde otro ordenador para no tener miedo a cargarme el MBR original del portatil verdad? 

 

Si, pero tienes que usar kernel manual obligatoriamente, si instalas con genkernel es probable que no te funcione

----------

## elsdello

Buenas tuxtor,

primero de todo muchas gracias por responderme a todas las dudas que tenia.

Ya te comentare que tal va de velocidad el disco duro por usb 3.0 porque lo voy a intentar si o si, tristemente mi disco duro no tiene ese conector external SATA.

En todo momento mi idea inicial era generar un kernel a mano sin usar el genkernel, pero muchas gracias por el aviso.

Un saludo!

----------

